# Increase or decrease?



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

Good evening all,So a few months ago thought I had found new dr. that was finally going to help,Got to have one app and was in love she was awesome! She increased Naturetyroid to 65,mg x 2 day said labs in 6 weeks, Just a couple weeks after app .she had emergency and moved out of state bummmmmmer,So on the hunt I go again lol, New Endo now horrible bedside manner but as long as gets my #s right can deal with that,Here is what I have( TSH-0,015 low- ) range 0,450-4,500 (T4,Free direct 0.96 ) range 0.82-1.77 ( T3 131 ) range 71-180 So didnt run Free 3 My question is based on these results Should I looking for an increase or decrease?.Still dont feel like I'm at a good dose I value your knowledge here and thank you for any advise


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Free T-3 will confirm - your goal is to be at 3/4 of range. Based on total I would say an increase, but the FT-3 will tell for sure. I would expect to see your FT-4 higher if you were in optimal ranges as well.

When in relation to your lab did you take your last dose?


----------



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks, I will ask him to run free 3 was about 18 hrs since last med.they faxed request I assumed ft 2 was ran . .Still dont understand why TSH still so low.What if he insist on decrease?


----------



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

Meant FT3


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

sdinohio said:


> Thanks, I will ask him to run free 3 was about 18 hrs since last med.they faxed request I assumed ft 2 was ran . .Still dont understand why TSH still so low.What if he insist on decrease?


Antibodies can suppress TSH. What antibodies testing have you had?

At 18 hours post medication your would be closer to 1/2 range.


----------

